# Kirkland kibble for standard puppies?



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I would not feed any brand adult kibble to a puppy. From what I understand the protein is wrong. Just like human babies, puppies need different stuff. Puppy kibble has all the — vitamins, minerals, nutrients — to ensure puppies grow up big and strong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Kirkland has a puppy food. You could use that one, but my puppies never liked it. I wouldn't feed their adult food to a puppy. I would suggest another food for puppies and then you can use Kirkland when the puppy is older. Maybe yours will like their puppy food, though.


----------



## Flying (Dec 14, 2013)

outwest said:


> Kirkland has a puppy food. You could use that one, but my puppies never liked it. I wouldn't feed their adult food to a puppy. I would suggest another food for puppies and then you can use Kirkland when the puppy is older. Maybe yours will like their puppy food, though.


Is the Puppy one still good, even for large breed? I might do what you said, buy another puppy food and then switch. Is it better to switch after the first year and a half to prevent joint issues too?


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

I looked up Kirkland Kibble on Kirkland Dog Food | Review and Rating . Looks like a good 4.0 Star dog food with the puppy kibble rated at 4.5. It's a good forum to do research on Dfood, although I recently read some bad mouthing about it on another dog forum. I like it....Tom


----------



## Flying (Dec 14, 2013)

does that mean that it is good, even if not specifically labeled for large breed?


----------

